# Lost Vape Box Mods Discountiued?



## CMMACKEM (17/10/19)

It seems so as they have been removed off their website.

For future reference when I need a new mod, is there a premium box mod or same quality box mod to that of Lost Vape that I can buy with a DNA 250C chip? I will be specifically looking for a x2 18650 box mod.


----------



## M.Adhir (17/10/19)

CMMACKEM said:


> It seems so as they have been removed off their website.
> 
> For future reference when I need a new mod, is there a premium box mod or same quality box mod to that of Lost Vape that I can buy with a DNA 250C chip? I will be specifically looking for a x2 18650 box mod.



I feel like lostvape and evolv had a fallout and the collateral damage is no more collab mods . 
Most of the "premium" modders seem to stick to single battery/75c mods in the dna range.
If you're willing to go Lipo then armageddon/ immortal have done a range of 250c box mods. Independent Mods have also done a few.
in both cases around $ 350 / GBP 200 upwards for pricing.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## CashKat88 (17/10/19)

https://www.elementvape.com/think-vape-finder-dna250c-300w-box-mod
https://www.elementvape.com/vapecige-vtbox-dna250c-200w-box-mod

there is still these mods available, still in stock right now, not nearly as good looking as a lost vape product but hey

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## einad5 (17/10/19)

I found these guys. It could look good with some decent engraving, I'm just not sure if I trust my diy capabilities 
http://analogboxmods.ca/Box-Mod-Kits/DNA166-200c-Kit

Reactions: Winner 1 | Can relate 2


----------



## M.Adhir (17/10/19)

einad5 said:


> I found these guys. It could look good with some decent engraving, I'm just not sure if I trust my diy capabilities
> http://analogboxmods.ca/Box-Mod-Kits/DNA166-200c-Kit



@ dual 21700 DNA 250C in metal. 
I'm sold !!


----------



## EZBlend (17/10/19)

It seems lost vape was formed by two brothers who had a falling out. The box mods have moved to:
https://www.lvevapor.com/
And the pod systems remain under the lost vape website.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## einad5 (17/10/19)

M.Adhir said:


> @ dual 21700 DNA 250C in metal.
> I'm sold !!


With most of the expensive options selected it comes out at R1600, which is a pretty good price.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## M.Adhir (17/10/19)

einad5 said:


> With most of the expensive options selected it comes out at R1600, which is a pretty good price.



CAD 166. 
+/- R1800 (excluding shipping customs etc). 
Should land at around R2800 (40$ is shipping in that).

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## CashKat88 (18/10/19)

EZBlend said:


> It seems lost vape was formed by two brothers who had a falling out. The box mods have moved to:
> https://www.lvevapor.com/
> And the pod systems remain under the lost vape website.


Wow that's quite interesting, I see they still have the drone, paranormal and mirage but I guess just not branded lost Vape anymore, I wonder if quality remains the same 

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## lesvaches (18/10/19)

CMMACKEM said:


> It seems so as they have been removed off their website.
> 
> For future reference when I need a new mod, is there a premium box mod or same quality box mod to that of Lost Vape that I can buy with a DNA 250C chip? I will be specifically looking for a x2 18650 box mod.


chech their fb page, they have re released the paranormal.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## EZBlend (18/10/19)

CashKat88 said:


> Wow that's quite interesting, I see they still have the drone, paranormal and mirage but I guess just not branded lost Vape anymore, I wonder if quality remains the same
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


So im not certain on the entire history behind it but the change over has been taking place for a number of years from what i can gather. LVE(Lost Vape Enterprise) is the LTD and lost vape DNA is the non LTD company but they are based in very different locations giving me the assumption that they keeping the high end separate from the normal gear. 

LVE honored a friends warranty on a mirage which is still clearly branded as lost vape. I did however notice you cant seem to purchase from them directly and they have very limited SA store listed which we know is not the case. Once again this is just based on my assumptions.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Timwis (23/10/19)

I love conspiracy theories lol, new DNA lost vape mod coming very soon they have simply been spending time with products with the new DNA Go chip and the Quest line which has there own proprietary chip to also be able to release products for those with a lower budget but no falling out with Evolv, family feuds or anything else, people do like a good gossip!

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Timwis (23/10/19)

CashKat88 said:


> https://www.elementvape.com/think-vape-finder-dna250c-300w-box-mod
> https://www.elementvape.com/vapecige-vtbox-dna250c-200w-box-mod
> 
> there is still these mods available, still in stock right now, not nearly as good looking as a lost vape product but hey


The Vapecige vtbox shows no respect for the chipset inside. The buttons are cheap plastic, look it and rattle and out of all the mods i have the battery panel has more movement than on any other device. It's big, and doesn't feel good in the hand. I reviewed it and unlike Jay Haze who did his normal trick of if something isn't good manufacture more issues with it, i did an honest review that still resulted in Vapecige who i had a good relationship with falling out with me!


----------



## CashKat88 (23/10/19)

Timwis said:


> The Vapecige vtbox shows no respect for the chipset inside. The buttons are cheap plastic, look it and rattle and out of all the mods i have the battery panel has more movement than on any other device. It's big, and doesn't feel good in the hand. I reviewed it and unlike Jay Haze who did his normal trick of if something isn't good manufacture more issues with it, i did an honest review that still resulted in Vapecige who i had a good relationship with falling out with me!


It kinda looks like a cheap mod too, would never even consider buying it, it's terrible that the company can't even handle an honest review, they should learn from it instead of falling out with the people who can help them 

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------

